# Overclocking my 9500pro



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

Well well so yesterday i went to the local computer store and got my self an ATI silencer1 for my ATI 9500 pro so i can overclock it a little bit, i also bought some ramsinks. I checked the ATI silencer1 out in the store and the person who sold it told me yeah it will fit your 9500 pro. When i got home it didnt cause i have the I memory config on my board and some capacitors or what ever is in the way to mount it on there. The memory sinks worked great. So just a headsup double check if it fits

Now i still want to over clock it and i saw the TT orb and some other small fans out there like Iceberg or some no name ones. I heard the Orb fas great but i just want to get some more input. I also saw the option to put watercooling on there 
any pros and negs about that or just another water option to keep it even cooler?

Thanks


----------

